# My Mini Mache Prop



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was going to wait until I was finished with this piece before showing it, but I'm kind of excited about this little guy, so.....

The actual inspiration for starting something was this item given to us by Spooky1's sister-in-law:

001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Not being something we would normally buy for ourselves, we started joking about "corpsing the lamp". That got me thinking - what if I could make something that would actually like such a lamp? And that's what got me going on a mini prop.

Here is a short video of progress to date (click on the black square to go to the page where the video can be played). I just put sealant on the piece (and ears - he looks SO cute with them!) and should be able to add the teeth and then start painting him later this week. I'll update once he's complete.

Mini Mache Prop Progress Video small by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

He looks like the Geico gecko!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Ha! That's what I was going to say but, the music put me in a trance like state. That's coming along very nice RoxyBlue! Looking forward to the next update. Thanks for documenting, people should do it more.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

He's so cute - can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking good Roxy, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all! I'm hoping that, when he's finished, he can save me 15% on my car insurance


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love him! The little guy looks excited by whatever he's seeing in the lamp.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats really cool


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, all! I'm hoping that, when he's finished, he can save me 15% on my car insurance


LOL...I needed that laugh after a long day! It looks like it will be a nice little prop. I'm looking forward to the finishing product. Oh and the video was nicely put together.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He's super cute. And Rev is right about the excitement expression. My favourite shots are the ones where it's his head and hands ("Hey! I've got hands!") and then the whole shot ("Hey Cool! I've got feet too!").


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love him Roxy....Nice little guy...well done


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys beat me to the Gecko reference. LOL Looking great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What talent you have Roxy! Looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

VERY nice ! Just be sure to keep us updated on its progress .


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good Roxy...
Is he done yet LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She'll be posting the final pictures soon. She's just got some touch up work to do. 

She's having such fun making this little critter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, here's a little slideshow of the paint process, with shots of the final piece. I've added a few poses with friends at the end.

I used the same piece of music just because I like it so much It also had the right timing.

I'm going to put a couple short videos in the Showroom thread of him with his lit candle and his "Buffy the Vampire Slayer End Credits" audition

Thanks for all your kind remarks - I've so enjoyed creating this little guy, even if working on such a tiny piece was occasionally REALLY challenging.

Mini Mache Prop 2009 :: Mini Mache Prop 2009 Final remix by SpookyTJ - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Roxy Great Job
I like him
He looks like tigger transformed...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats too cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He's soooo cute. It's amazing whatthat little creature can "hump".


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I enjoyed watching the videos of little humpy in progress. Thank you very much for sharing. Now, to shake this damn sense of serenity...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> He's soooo cute. It's amazing whatthat little creature can "hump".


LOL, that was the first thing Spooky1 said when I was taking the picture of the little guy on the gargoyle.

My reply was, "Well, Sickie Ickie will probably make the same comment when I post it".:googly:

My psychic abilities amaze me sometimes


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, that was the first thing Spooky1 said when I was taking the picture of the little guy on the gargoyle.
> 
> My reply was, "Well, Sickie Ickie will probably make the same comment when I post it".:googly:
> 
> My psychic abilities amaze me sometimes


Oh My God! That is so funny, I thought the exact same thing as soon as I saw him on the gargoyle. I was scrolling down to find Sickie's comment just to see if I was right. I guess we all know him so well, huh?

In any case, your little mache guy is very cute, overactive libido and all!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice job Roxy. He looks like a happy little guy but with those pointy teeth I bet he'd make mince meat out of the Geico Gecko.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Roxy!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think Humpy looks great! Nice job on the stripes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone, for the kind (and amusing) comments. Guess I'll have to be a responsible parent and make sure that libido of his doesn't get out of control


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why do that? Just take a tip from his libido for yourself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe you should name him Libido.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Why do that? Just take a tip from his libido for yourself.


I'll second that suggestion. :laughvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I'll second that suggestion. :laughvil:


(shakes head) - All right, time out for you AND Sickie:googly:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work. He looks great.


----------

